# Comcast-Tivo subforum?



## formulaben (Jan 27, 2003)

I read talk of this some time ago, but will there be a dedicated Comcast-Tivo anytime soon? It's a shame that the discussion has been taken to other forums due to lack of a dedicated area here.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Don't think it would have left the site...but we will look to add a section as soon as it really is rolled out. (Has it been? I am so behind the times. )


----------



## formulaben (Jan 27, 2003)

No, not out yet, but it sure would be nice to know where to look for current discussion of the topic. Coffee House? Series3?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Any general TiVo area or do a search for Comcast.


----------



## formulaben (Jan 27, 2003)

David Bott said:


> Don't think it would have left the site...but we will look to add a section as soon as it really is rolled out. (Has it been? I am so behind the times. )


The official Tivo announcement says an August rollout for Boston...

http://news.zdnet.com/2100-9584_22-6187691.html


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

They are about a year behind. They said 2006 in the announcement attached to the link. I want it!!! NOW!!! (Or a cheap series 3, I'm not picky). The Comcast DVR is crap.


----------

